
Raise the Titanic? It's Rapidly Dissolving - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/aug/21/titanic-explorers-dive-reveals-shocking-state-of-wreck
======
bookofjoe
> One expedition concluded that there would be nothing left of the ship by
> 2030.

